# Another Classical Symphony



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi!
I would love to have some critical comments on an orchestral piece I worked on for many years. I called it Another Classical Symphony.

You can see the complete score on line here: http://www.lulu.com/browse/preview.php?fCID=500889

yes, it is on lulu.com site, and there is a price tag above it, but that is just in case someone wants to order a copy. You can preview the whole piece for free.

Here are links to the first three parts, performed by an amateur orchestra. The tempi are a little bit slower then I intended.

part 1: http://www.andrevanharen.com/orkest1.mp3
part 2: http://www.andrevanharen.com/orkest2.mp3
part 3: http://www.andrevanharen.com/orkest3.mp3


----------



## mahlerfan

Incredible. This is seriously a very good piece of art you have here; and I can plainly see that you have been working on this for many years. It must have taken a lot of work! The first movement, or part, as you call it, is very good! I love the forte brass at section A, very nice work! The themes are very good, and I as I said before I can tell that you have certainly put a large amount of time and effort into this masterpiece. I'm wondering, is it a C score, or a score with all the parts in their individual keys?(ex. horns pitched in F, clarinets pitched in B Flat.) The second movement is also incredible, very classical in nature. I really like the fact that the bassoon is given many short solos. (I also write music, though I am just a beginner, and I started for fun about two years ago. Large bassoon parts seem to be something that I tend to shy away from, unfortunately.)
And then the third movement, I like the violin runs. I also enjoy the horn part for the piece, really great. Very complex and intricate piece, Andre. I greatly look foward to other future works. It seems that you have found yourself a new fan.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi Mahlerfan,

thanks for so many compliments! The score itself is in C, I have no problem to read transposed scores, but as my composition teacher once told me: "Why make life more difficult then it is already?" You can see the whole score btw at the link in the previous post. I wanted to attached it here, but the pdf is too big. The fourth part of the symphony was never performed, but I'm working on making a midi recording so I can put it up as well.

Since the performance, I changed a lot in the first movement, now, the second part in the development is in 3/4 instead of 4/4, what makes it sound much more alive.

I can always use another fan!  So if you want to hear more, I did put up 2 other pieces on this forum: Piano trio nn. 1 and A Paean.

Greetings from Sweden,
André


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi again Mahler,
I listened to your A Fantasy Tale on icompositions. Very nice done. I understand that you build it from loops within GB? Doesn't this stop you in being free in your creative choices? Just wondering. The first part of your 1st symphony sounds nice as well, is this build on loops as weel or did you write it on score first and put it into GB afterwards? I didn't work with GB so much myself till now, although I am using it more and more to get a good sounding midi from my Sibelius files. My plan is to put the 4th part of my symphony in it and see if I can get a good sound, I do have the sounds packs that comes with it. First, however, I want to finish another piece in it, called To Laugh at the Full Moon. (for solo voice and orchestra). Would be great if I can get THAT piece in GB!

Nice work on your music, keep on doing it!

André


----------



## mahlerfan

Yes, "A Fantasy Tale" was just an only-loops experiment. It was only written for fun, and most of my other pieces are written entirely by me. My 1st symphony is written in E Minor and was thought up entirely when I was seated at the computer. Unfortunately GB cannot print music so I will have to either write a handwritten score on paper, or my friend gave me a copy of Finale 2002, which I could use to write the score, although because the playback quality isn't that great I may just write a score on music paper. I was originally intending to write a transposed score, though I suppose a C score would be much easier and save more time. Thank you so much for taking time to listen!


----------



## World Violist

I'm listening to it right now, and I must say that I'm rather impressed at how well-developed such a simple theme as this is. The transitions, in my opinion, are perfect; it flows seamlessly from one part to the next. A great piece.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi,World Violist,
thanks for listening to it and your nice comments. I really appreciate that!

Greetings,
André, Sweden


----------

